# Damasko DS30 on a 6.5" wrist



## slammjack

Just received my DS30 not too long ago and wanted to post some pics of it on a smaller wrist (~6.5"). It's super light, you can hear the rotor a bit if you flip your wrist really quickly, but not really more so than any other automatic I've owned (except ones with super thick cases). With my wrist, I'm using the last hole on the strap.

I also measured the dimensions using a micrometer, and they're pretty much spot on. I got:

Diameter: 39 mm
Lug-to-lug: 47.1 mm (Definitely the max L2L I can go with my wrist)
Height: 9.9 mm

Let me know if you have any more questions. Pics are wrist shot, side shot on wrist, micrometer measurements, and measuring tape around my wrist to show you what I call ~6.5"


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Looks great on you! Thanks for posting and wear in good health!


----------



## Tonystix

Beautiful watch.Looks good on you.Enjoy!


----------



## mooonman321

Makes me miss my DA36. Enjoy it!


----------



## fogbound

Fantastic pick up. I have the same size wrist and have been looking at this very reasonable Damasko offering. Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf

Thanks for posting and all the useful info! Enjoy it! Looks great on you.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thanks for sharing. Copied to our Damasko forum.


----------



## The Iron Horse

Looks good! Congratulations and enjoy in good health for many years to come...


----------



## ca_ng

Congrats - this looks great! 

I'm considering a DS30. Are the lugs tight to the case? I'm asking because I see some strap rash from rubbing against the case, and this is one issue where I wish the 556i has lugs 1mm longer.


----------



## nepatriot

Nice looking watch! The pictures and measurements are well done and very useful for anyone interested in this watch.

Question: on your pic showing the case length, the calipers don't seem to be in contact with the lug tips. Seems to be a small gap on each side. Is that so, or just a camera angle thing? If there is a gap, the case length looks to be just under 47mm.

The down-the-arm pic is also a great shot to include, as it shows how the watch sits on your wrist. It shows contact on the right side, with the lugs hugging your wrist. On the left, the lug visible looks to be completely suspended (case to tips). For me, personally, I would consider that at the borderline. But we are all different in that regard, so just MHO. 

Off-sets would be the flat case back on the Damasko's. Compared to many watches that have a protruding "saucer" shaped bottom, which lift the watch off the wrist, Damasko's flat bottom maintain contact across the whole surface, which makes the watch very stable. The lug tips don't stick out past your max wrist diameter, so visually to people looking at your watch looks normal. 

Looks like a nice fit, and you are finding it comfortable to wear. Usually when people say a watch was uncomfortable, too heavy, or top heavy, its because then watch is too big, i.e. not stable. 

Wrist circumference means little, if anything. Using that to gage how a watch might fit would be like assuming, if you have a 17" neck, that all shirts with a 17" neck will fit, without giving any consideration to the sleeve length. It's the real estate across the top of your wrist, the flat area before the curve on each side. that matters most. I have 7 1\4" circumference wrists, but maybe just a few mm more than you do on top. All wrists are shaped differently.

I have a DA47, which is I recall a 47mm case. It looks much like yours does on my arm, looking down the arm, but less suspension on the left (contact almost to the tips). I find it very stable and comfortable. 

Too bad Damasko, especially considering their brand proposition and target consumer, does not include all measurements for their watches on the web site. Watches are 3 dimensional objects. All watch cases have a length, not just a width and height. Case length is a key measurement to gage fit. I just bought a Doxa; their web site has all specs, including diameter of the dial, and weight. Very professionally, and really adds credibility to the brand proposition.


----------



## sky4

that's such a good looking watch. Sinn has to be losing sales to that thing. it's a 556 with surface hardening and damasko's uber-crown, for 200 bucks less than the Sinn.


----------



## mrozowjj

Nice watch. I love that it's a date without a day.


----------



## mrozowjj

sky4 said:


> that's such a good looking watch. Sinn has to be losing sales to that thing. it's a 556 with surface hardening and damasko's uber-crown, for 200 bucks less than the Sinn.


Having compared Sinn and Damasko side by side the machining and general fit and finish is better in the Damasko too.


----------



## sky4

mrozowjj said:


> Having compared Sinn and Damasko side by side the machining and general fit and finish is better in the Damasko too.


I owned a Sinn 104A before my damasko DA44. Loved the look of the sinn, like a submariner and a speedmaster had a baby.

Didn't love:
Hands didn't align at noon like they were supposed to, date alignment in window was wonky, and the real deal breaker- it stopped dead after 6 months of ownership, then the autowind quit 6 months later. 2 warranty returns in 6 months is crazy. It doesn't seem that my experience with Sinn was unique either.

so far the DA44 is flawless, though it runs a little fast- about 9 seconds a day. I'll get it regulated someday, but honestly it's almost a feature... gets my butt places on time!


----------



## mrozowjj

sky4 said:


> I owned a Sinn 104A before my damasko DA44. Loved the look of the sinn, like a submariner and a speedmaster had a baby.
> 
> Didn't love:
> Hands didn't align at noon like they were supposed to, date alignment in window was wonky, and the real deal breaker- it stopped dead after 6 months of ownership, then the autowind quit 6 months later. 2 warranty returns in 6 months is crazy. It doesn't seem that my experience with Sinn was unique either.
> 
> so far the DA44 is flawless, though it runs a little fast- about 9 seconds a day. I'll get it regulated someday, but honestly it's almost a feature... gets my butt places on time!


I bought The Sinn 856 UTC Sinn PVD that I found disappointing and returned; the application of the PVD was uneven. I decided maybe I need the non PVD so I found a used 857 UTC. The bezel was... wobbly, the UTC hand was jumpy, the bezel didn't quite line up and it was loosing like 30 seconds a day. It was hugely disappointing. Got my Damasko a week later. Showed them both to my huge watch nerd friend that knows way more about this stuff than I do. He looked at them both under his loop and without telling him how much I had paid for the Damasko he was convinced the Damasko was a $3k watch and told me "You should return that Sinn." which I did. When I told him the Damasko I got was $1400 he raved over it. "Really? How? Look over the way they etched the numbers in the bezel. That crosshair on face is keeping them honest."

How so I asked?

"See how thee hands line up perfectly with that line at the 12? It's hard to do and they can't really hide it with that crosshair; That's really good craftmanship."


----------



## danstillwood

mrozowjj said:


> Having compared Sinn and Damasko side by side the machining and general fit and finish is better in the Damasko too.


Looks like a great piece. I already have the Sinn 556i but would definitely be conflicted if I was making the choice today.﻿


----------



## Dufresne

The dial diameter appears to be at least 32mm. Is that about right? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Minimalism done the Damasko way.


----------



## StufflerMike

Dufresne said:


> The dial diameter appears to be at least 32mm. Is that about right? Thanks!


31,8mm is what you effectivly see. Dial is 32,3mm.


----------



## sleby

what a beautiful watch ds30 is!!!!
the only thing that bothers me a little is the flat top hour markers. i don't like that the top line of them is straight and so close to the case. this is especially noticeable at 12 o'clock where there are 2 markers together.
i would prefer them aligned with the case, but still, on my wish list before sinn and stowa.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I was thinking about this today as I was wearing it. At first, I thought it was a boring watch but the more I wore it, the more I liked it. The best description of this watch is a dressy tool watch. It's understated and you can bring it to the office, unlike the DA36, which I have.

The more I wear it, the more I realize that I can take it in many situations. 

Unlike the DA36, the lume is noticeably stronger in this one. A definite plus for me.


----------



## Dufresne

stuffler said:


> 31,8mm is what you effectivly see. Dial is 32,3mm.


Thanks, Mike!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Matison

Nice!


----------



## StufflerMike

Dave Matison said:


> Nice!


Anything else you want to tell us? I mean just „nice", „cool", „blue", „sapphire" isn't what I would expect a member to contribute.

Btw: Speed posting with the aim of reaching 100 posts with little additional contribution to the forum will result in access to the Sales Corner being removed. Superfluous posts will be regarded as spam and deleted. What constitutes speed posting is at the discretion of the WatchUSeek Admins and Moderating team.


----------



## Vlance

This is on my wish list I hope for this early summer. 
Love the thin case, case shape, drilled lugs, hardened steel, simplicity, hands, screwed crown... glad to hear the lume is better too. Doesn’t get much better than this. 
My only drawback was the sort of long minute markers, but it is growing on me. 
Would love to see more pics!


----------



## StufflerMike

Vlance said:


> Would love to see more pics!


Almost 100 across the Watchuseek fora already.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Not as photogenic as Mike’s but you get the idea.


----------



## nepatriot

Not chocolate, but I guess we all have our vices ...

Almost managed to kick caffeine until these new flavors came out.


----------



## pjmaxm

I have been telling myself I would wait for the bracelet that Damasko said is in the works for the DS30 before buying but each time I see it I am having a harder time waiting. 

If how they price the DA36 with bracelet vs strap is any indication there would not be much, if any, of a savings so I might just bite the bullet and get the DS30 now then buy the bracelet whenever it comes out. The DS30 just hits so many positive notes for me and resolves my issues with the DA36/37 I had (diameter and thickness) and my issues with my 556i (hands are short and no hardened case). 

Will be just about my perfect everyday watch once on a bracelet.


----------



## Vlance

pjmaxm said:


> I have been telling myself I would wait for the bracelet that Damasko said is in the works for the DS30 before buying but each time I see it I am having a harder time waiting.
> 
> If how they price the DA36 with bracelet vs strap is any indication there would not be much, if any, of a savings so I might just bite the bullet and get the DS30 now then buy the bracelet whenever it comes out. The DS30 just hits so many positive notes for me and resolves my issues with the DA36/37 I had (diameter and thickness) and my issues with my 556i (hands are short and no hardened case).
> 
> Will be just about my perfect everyday watch once on a bracelet.


Are they for sure making a bracelet?

I'm kinda glad to hear the da36 wears thick cause I was having that presumption from viewing pics. 
The ds30 appears to have a nicer profile.


----------



## Tanjecterly

DS30 is definitely thinner than the DA36. Fits under a shirt cuff well.


----------



## pjmaxm

Vlance said:


> Are they for sure making a bracelet?
> 
> I'm kinda glad to hear the da36 wears thick cause I was having that presumption from viewing pics.
> The ds30 appears to have a nicer profile.


Damasko made a post on Instagram that a bracelet for the DS30 is in the works. Who knows how long till it comes out though.


----------



## pjmaxm

Tanjecterly said:


> DS30 is definitely thinner than the DA36. Fits under a shirt cuff well.


Fitting under shirt cuffs was a main issue I had with the DA36 as that is a 5 day a week at least occurrence for me. Love how thin the DS30 looks.


----------



## Vlance

Tanjecterly said:


> DS30 is definitely thinner than the DA36. Fits under a shirt cuff well.


Wow... big difference ! Thanks for posting that


----------



## StufflerMike

We've posted this before

















The DS30 sandwiched, DA 343, DA42


----------



## Vlance

Does anyone have any shots of the ds30 on NATO? Can’t seem to find any.


----------



## nepatriot

Tanjecterly said:


> DS30 is definitely thinner than the DA36. Fits under a shirt cuff well.


While the 30 is thinner, your 36 might fit better under a cuff sans under-the-case strap.... which lifts the watch up and adds thickness. What that? Not a Zulu or Nato?

My DA47 on the stock strap or rubber was a challenge to wear with a cuff. My DA46 on the bracelet has not been an issue. Maybe one shirt that it's tight. The reason, IMHO, is a added thickness from a combination of the buckle and the "doubling over" of the of the strap, both in the buckle, and then over part of the strap on the side past the buckle.

The butterfly clasp on the bracelet, and removing unneeded links, reduces the bulk of a strap.


----------



## uniontex777

It looks good on you. Somehow I prefer original day and date display :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

That's one downside of the smaller and thinner case; the day/date display is now just date. I also prefer the day/date. 

Also, as sold to me, it was 100m WR but I know there was some discussion of 200m WR. Whatever happened to that?

I'm being petty here. It's a very nice watch and I like it very much.


----------



## StufflerMike

Tanjecterly said:


> That's one downside of the smaller and thinner case; the day/date display is now just date. I also prefer the day/date.
> 
> Also, as sold to me, it was 100m WR but I know there was some discussion of 200m WR. Whatever happened to that?
> 
> I'm being petty here. It's a very nice watch and I like it very much.


It's 200m now. Web site needs an update. Catalogue de/en is already updated.

Btw: It's not a downside of the smaller and thinner case that the DS30 displays the date only. It's the decision for a slightly different movement and a different dial design. 2824-2 and 2836-2 don't differ in height and diameter that much though; www.eta.ch. 5,2 or 4,6 mm in height isn't really crucial for 9,95mm case height. Diameter is 25,6 for both. Not crucial at all for a 39mm case diameter.


----------



## pjmaxm

pjmaxm said:


> Damasko made a post on Instagram that a bracelet for the DS30 is in the works. Who knows how long till it comes out though.


Answering my own question I brought up but I emailed Damasko with the question of timeline for the bracelet for the DS30 and they said end of this year.


----------



## Vlance

pjmaxm said:


> Answering my own question I brought up but I emailed Damasko with the question of timeline for the bracelet for the DS30 and they said end of this year.


Good to know. Will likely purchase bracelet after the fact.... depending on how it looks


----------



## BubbleFree

Just got my DS30 about a week ago and I am really pleased with it. I never had a dial that is that legible. I hope the ar coating will be more scratch resistant that the one Sinn uses.

I am really glad to know that a bracelet will be made. I am sure the quality will be outstanding.

Here is a quick shot!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall

Really like this watch, but wonder how much cleaner still it make look with the minute indices shortened or even removed altogether. They seem almost fang-like in the pix I've seen.


----------



## Dennis K

Regarding the lug to lug length of the DS30, I e-mailed Page and Cooper and they replied back, saying that the lug to lug is 47.7mm.

This is a real shame if it's true. I would have thought that the whole point of the smaller 39mm size, is to make a Damasko suitable for those folk with wrists around the 6'' mark. With a 47.7mm lug to lug, it's just too long for folks like me and I won't be selling my Sinn 556, simply due to the fact that the DS30 will overhang. A missed opportunity from Damasko if you ask me.


----------



## StufflerMike

> A missed opportunity from Damasko if you ask me.


Can't agree. The DS30 got a lot of acclaim at Munichtime and Inhorgenta, the order books are full, so I do not see a missed opportunity and no shame at all. My wife is very happy with Damasko's DS 30 Fanta, and she's got very tiny wrists, < 6''.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Shirt cuff friendly.


----------



## mr_nobody

stuffler said:


> Can't agree. The DS30 got a lot of acclaim at Munichtime and Inhorgenta, the order books are full, so I do not see a missed opportunity and no shame at all. My wife is very happy with Damasko's DS 30 Fanta, and she's got very tiny wrists, < 6''.


Fine but I would really like to know which it is...previously you wrote 47mm and now someone above says 47.7. It may not sound like much difference but to some of us, it's all the difference in the world!


----------



## Wanderfalken

The OP has a photo in post #1 showing 47.1mm. Does that get you what you're looking for?


----------



## StufflerMike

mr_nobody said:


> Fine but I would really like to know which it is...previously you wrote 47mm and now someone above says 47.7. It may not sound like much difference but to some of us, it's all the difference in the world!


Please read the very first post in this thread. 0,1mm difference to what I previously wrote.


----------



## WatchMann

I can concur, it is 47mm


----------



## mr_nobody

Thanks for the info and apologies for missing it in the first post! Whoever is saying it is 47.7 is clearly confused!


----------



## Dennis K

mr_nobody said:


> Thanks for the info and apologies for missing it in the first post! Whoever is saying it is 47.7 is clearly confused!


I'm not confused at all. I'm merely just passing on exactly what Page and Cooper told me.


----------



## nepatriot

Probably just a function of tools used to measure, caliber calibration, quality of the instrument, inconsistency on measuring points, etc. I have an inexpensive digital caliper, and it has a zero reset button too, but sometimes I'll re-check a measure and find slight differences from the last time.

The OP did a thorough job and set an example of a review using calipers and all measurements. Set a standard for all of us.

I wonder why Damasko does not include case length with the rest of their measurements on their website, and eliminate any discrepancies? 

And make it easy to get accurate key measurements, like case length, for watches purchased over the internet?


----------



## mr_nobody

Dennis K said:


> I'm not confused at all. I'm merely just passing on exactly what Page and Cooper told me.


Yeah so obviously I meant they are confused...


----------



## StufflerMike

Spoke to Konrad about the L2L thing during Munichtime last year. He probably forgot. Email reminder sent. Let‘s wait and see.

Edit: Konrad did not forget. It is on their to-do-list for the next website and catalogue update. Catalogue will also feature lume shots then.


----------



## Dennis K

nepatriot said:


> I wonder why Damasko does not include case length with the rest of their measurements on their website, and eliminate any discrepancies?
> 
> And make it easy to get accurate key measurements, like case length, for watches purchased over the internet?


This is one of my pet hates. All manufacturers should list the lug to lug measurements of all of their watches.


----------



## nepatriot

Dennis K said:


> This is one of my pet hates. All manufacturers should list the lug to lug measurements of all of their watches.


Some do, but agree not too many.

I wonder if this practice goes back to the "olden days", pre-internet sales, for watches. When the most brands, especially the more expensive ones, were only sold by dealers with professional sales people who were also trained in watch fitting, and in some cases had watch repair certifications.

When I learned about how to determine if a watch will fit, i.e. case length, it was from one of those old school professional watch salesmen, and a watch maker, in a high end watch store. There wasn't a watch in the store that was in my price range, even used. This was the kind of place you made an appointment for. I was there with my boss at the time, who had recently purchased an $8,000 watch (one of the least expensive brands they sold), and was concerned on the fit.

The AD had catalogs for a many of watch brands, I think more than just the ones they sold. What I recall is technical catalogs, not sales catalogs with glossy pictures, and had all the measurements, including case length, dial diameter, bezel thickness, thickness of the case back, etc, plus parts lists and other details. What looked like technical drawings, top down and in profile, side and views, with dimensions and specs. The closest I have seen to this is Eddie's watch specs for his watches over on Time Factors.

For my boss, the watch maker measured his wrist. Not the circumference. My boss started out with "I'm not sure this watch fits my 7 1/2 wrist". Neither the salesman or watchmaker gave that any acknowledgment (the watch maker actually made a slight dismissive motion). After having my boss put his arm in different positions, and walking around, he measured the flat area across the top of the wrist, from just where the wrist starts to curve down. Then consulted the specs in his catalogs. He came back with used watch of what looked like the same watch (it was), but in a different case size. That particular brand had a few case sizes for the same watch.

He adjusted the bracelet, and had my boss do the same arm movements and walk around. My boss said it was night and day. They explained how a watch should fit, not slide over the wrist bone, not flop side to side, where the lugs should rest, etc.

I had a Seiko diver at the time, and my boss mentioned to them how I was disappointed at how uncomfortable it was. After taking care of my boss (they ordered him a new watch in the other case size) they took look at my watch, measure the case length, then my wrist. A few moments later the watch maker came back with a couple of used watches, just to show me how to gage fit. They sat on my wrist perfectly.

From then on, I have used that method to pre-gage fit. Many others use that same method here; I didn't really understand what they meant, and had always used bezel diameter and wrist circumference. After the watch maker explained was length, it made sense.

I think with accelerating trend of internet sales putting more brick and mortar retailer out of business, even watch brands that have good AD networks will become even more dependent on their web sites to reach new customers. Internet sales are also opening up new markets for AD network brands, and even brands that have always relied on the internet. More complete product information IMHO has already become, and will increasingly be, essential.

Damasko, with it's brand proposition of being a tool watch with impeccable precision and engineering, and appealing to customers who are attached to those attributes via their profession or otherwise, should I think be a leader, not a follower, in this.


----------



## Dennis K

nepatriot said:


> Some do, but agree not too many.
> 
> I wonder if this practice goes back to the "olden days", pre-internet sales, for watches. When the most brands, especially the more expensive ones, were only sold by dealers with professional sales people who were also trained in watch fitting, and in some cases had watch repair certifications.....


Great post. Thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## kb.watch

i am just loving the ds30 more and more i see it. it will definitely be added to my collection this year. just have to decide which color.


----------



## Tanjecterly

I still think it's a great watch and I wear it often in my watch rotation. The lume is just a step up from the DA36.


----------



## College123

My wrist circumference measures 6.5 inches (165mm), and the flat area across the top of the wrist, from just where the wrist starts to curve down, measures 1.4 inches (35mm). I am considering the Stowa Flieger (36mm), Sinn 556A (38.5mm) and Damasko DS30 (39mm), all without the benefit of trying them on. Using the method suggested by the salesman/watchmaker, it seems the Stowa would fit my wrist best - i.e., "...not slide over the wrist bone, not flop side to side, where the lugs should rest, etc." My everyday watch - a Timex Full-Size Ironman Sleek 50 Resin Strap Watch - is described as 41mm; however, the length of the back cover is only 36mm! See images. Unfortunately, most watches do not have the same inverted measurements (unless you count the shape of the back cover, sometimes an upside down cone with a flat apex). While I have not definitively made up my mind - each watch has its own distinctive features - I am inclined toward the Stowa because a proper fit is what I value most in a watch. Thank you for telling your story, and for keeping the wisdom of professional salesmen and watchmakers alive.


----------



## liangliangyu

*Damasko DS30 on a 6.5" wrist*

Great size and proportion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

